# My Dalmatian Puppy and Sinister



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My Dalmatian puppy will be 17 weeks old tomorrow, I have had him since he was 11 weeks old. He is a double ear patch black spotted male. His registered name is "Dakota's Unbreakable Vow" but his name is Draco (huge HP fan.)

He has been wonderful! He's very happy, friendly, loving, sweet, smart, energetic and full of life.

He's been sleeping in the bed with me since the night I brought him home. He's been sleeping throughout the night without needing a potty break for almost 3 weeks now. He hasn't had a potty accident for 3 weeks. He knows the commands "sit, shake, down, up, off, outside and NO." 

He gets along wonderfully with Sinister and my cat Monster, he chases the other cats though. He has been heavily socialized with people and other dogs since the day I brought him home. He's just wonderful! :wub:

Well, here he is! I will post newer photos at another time! 

11 weeks old and the first night he slept in my bed


12 weeks old


13 weeks old


14 weeks old


14 weeks with Sinister


----------



## Bentley's Momma (Oct 15, 2013)

What a sweet picture of Sinister and Draco together!

I love your dog and cat names


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He is very beautiful!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

looks so cute next to Sinister


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Cuteness overload!!!  He is so adorable with those completely black ears.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so stinkin cute, just adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Ava_Shepsky (Aug 29, 2013)

My gosh I love those black ears. And what a smart boy! He knows all that already!!


----------



## FjD (Oct 6, 2013)

What up with your dog names  LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

Gorgeous! X2 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

He looks more like a Chaos,


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Doc said:


> He looks more like a Chaos,


I already have a Chaos, I did think about naming Havoc but there are too many Havocs out there. I am going to stay with Harry Potter names for my Dalmatians.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Both your pups are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Dan mc (May 5, 2011)

He is so cute. You come up with the best names. Enjoy its going to be a crazy ride.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Both your pups are absolutely beautiful!!!


Thanks Nancy! Sin has really filled out this year, he's so handsome and little Draco has the sweetest face!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dan mc said:


> He is so cute. You come up with the best names. Enjoy its going to be a crazy ride.


Thank you! I try to be different with my names. 

He's actually a really good puppy, I get a lot of compliments and comments on how well behaved he is. I am sure he'll give me heck when he's a teenager but so far he's been amazing.


----------

